# Stabilizing with pressure instead of vacuum



## Robert Uresk (Jul 4, 2015)

I've got some casting projects in the works, so along with casting most times comes stabilizing, from what I understand stabilizing under pressure, penetraiting the wood is more successful and creates a more solid blank , but I was told that it's under 4000 pounds of pressure any ideas what you would use that would hold such pressure with out blowing up any insight opinions or comments pros and cons welcome thank you
rob


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 4, 2015)

I think these guys that use insane pressure also still pull vacuum. I would expect that you'd be looking at several tens of thousands of dollars to get set up to stabilize with pressure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Robert Uresk (Jul 5, 2015)

I dud some further research compressors that reach 4000 psi are thousands, I'll stick with the vacuum


----------



## sleevecc (Jul 6, 2015)

Think about this,,, the walls of the wood or its cellular structure holds air and moisture, when dry its just air,, when stabilizing with vacuum you are removing the air and replacing with a liquid, if you are using pressure its like seeing how far you can take a submarine underwater with out crushing the heck out of it you are just making the air go all to one point or all over the place it has to go somewhere,.,, not saying pressure doesnt work, but for small stuff like pens and calls and most things needing stabbed, the cost versus energy needed to do it.. well its semi pointless, in most cases vacuum does all that is needed in a cost effective way,, if you were stabilizing a 12 x 12 or something hell may be of some benefit but for normal everyday hardening of wood pieces vacuum is by all means the way to go. Use pressure for casting for degassing the bubbles from the casting resins. thats really about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Robert Uresk (Jul 6, 2015)

sleevecc said:


> Think about this,,, the walls of the wood or its cellular structure holds air and moisture, when dry its just air,, when stabilizing with vacuum you are removing the air and replacing with a liquid, if you are using pressure its like seeing how far you can take a submarine underwater with out crushing the heck out of it you are just making the air go all to one point or all over the place it has to go somewhere,.,, not saying pressure doesnt work, but for small stuff like pens and calls and most things needing stabbed, the cost versus energy needed to do it.. well its semi pointless, in most cases vacuum does all that is needed in a cost effective way,, if you were stabilizing a 12 x 12 or something hell may be of some benefit but for normal everyday hardening of wood pieces vacuum is by all means the way to go. Use pressure for casting for degassing the bubbles from the casting resins. thats really about it.


I appreciate your input, with the different in price I'm doing just fine with vacuum,


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 6, 2015)

You see the biggest gains with woods like YCB. The difference in pressure vs just vacuum is huge

Reactions: Like 1


----------

